# Work issue



## LindsayBluth (Oct 21, 2005)

I just started a new job 10 weeks ago...

While I do like my boss I do not really like the job or the company (it seems to have a very negative atmosphere which is the opposite of what I was looking for).

The bad thing is I left my last job on pretty bad terms. i was not fired...but I walked out after my boss humiliated me in front of everyone. I am afraid I can not get a good reference from them and will have to stay at the new job even thought it is making me miserable. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 21, 2005)

First, Lindsay - welcome to the MUT family! I'm Rosie from NYC.

As I understand labor laws nowadays, the former employer cannot say anything "negative", they can only confirm your length of employment and the position held. This however does not mean someone cannot say you were a great employee.

While it is difficult to work in a negative atmosphere, consider what it is that is so negative and think things through.

I certainly empathize with your situation as my boss decided to leave a very good firm to move to this firm and we have now been there almost 3 years. He is a fantastic boss and person and that I will not trade. When we first got to this firm, I was hissing like a mad snake as the atmosphere was and still is not conducive to respecting support staff. I stood my ground then as I do now and expect that if someone wants me to respect them, they will have to respect me. I am quite fortunate that of our many floors (large office), my floor has wonderful people on it. People have come to know of my sense of humor and that I will not tolerate nonsense so they behave very differently towards me than other staff, in that they show respect.

I hope you give it a chance and allow a good / great working relationship to develop with your boss before you make any decisions.

HTH.

Originally Posted by *LindsayBluth* I just started a new job 10 weeks ago...While I do like my boss I do not really like the job or the company (it seems to have a very negative atmosphere which is the opposite of what I was looking for).

The bad thing is I left my last job on pretty bad terms. i was not fired...but I walked out after my boss humiliated me in front of everyone. I am afraid I can not get a good reference from them and will have to stay at the new job even thought it is making me miserable. Any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Marisol (Oct 22, 2005)

Welcome to MUT!

The advice Rosie gave you is excellent. She is right in that a former employer cannot tell a potential employer whether or not you were a good employee. All they can state is that you worked there and for how long.

Give your new job a chance. It may be that you aren't used to the company or maybe they are going through a transition. Give it a few more months and if you are still unhappy, then maybe it is time to think about a move. Also, have you talked to your boss about the way you are feeling? Maybe talking about it will help.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 24, 2005)

Really? I didn't know that was the case. I happen to know that this woman I used to work along side at a former job got a bad reference from her former employer. I knew about it because it came from my former boss. But I can't say anything for fear my job would have been in jeopardy. (sounds confusing right?)

Phoenix - you sound like someone fun to work with. Fun yet FAIR !


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 24, 2005)

Oooh - do I hear lawsuit? LOL (being serious though as it will be "hear say - tough to prove).

Amethyst - thanks! I do have a pretty good sense of humor and try to roll w/the punches. I only get crazy when someone passes the buck of is rude, lazy and stupid and I have seen a number of those in my life time.

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Really? I didn't know that was the case. I happen to know that this woman I used to work along side at a former job got a bad reference from her former employer. I knew about it because it came from my former boss. But I can't say anything for fear my job would have been in jeopardy. (sounds confusing right?)

Phoenix - you sound like someone fun to work with. Fun yet FAIR !


----------



## tracybryant (Oct 24, 2005)

If you are unhappy at your current job, I would not stay there. Having a job you hate is horrible. I wouldnt worry about the bad reccommendation, when the right job comes a long you will be able to get it. I would hope ur previous employer would be adult about the situation and give an honest reccommendation. Hope this helps


----------



## QurlySq (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tracybryant* If you are unhappy at your current job, I would not stay there. Having a job you hate is horrible. I wouldnt worry about the bad reccommendation, when the right job comes a long you will be able to get it. I would hope ur previous employer would be adult about the situation and give an honest reccommendation. Hope this helps



co-signing... staying in a job because you feel you have no other choice is not healthy for your psyche... (voice of experience)... i'm not saying you should quit right away, but you should definitely keep putting your resume out there and interviewing so that you can find something that you can excel at AND stick with...


----------



## genie (Oct 31, 2005)

hi all, genie here. first of all, there are no laws about what a former employer can say about you. most will not go into detail....but most reference callers will ask if the prospective employee is eligible for rehire at the former job and that answer is the crucial one. if the income is crucial now, try to make the best of this position while you try to rectify your situation...either a transfer in this company or a new position somewhere else. be certain that former employers will find a way to communicate a negative reference without incurring liability if they really want to.


----------



## MarciaP (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd stay for now &amp; circulate your resume and set up interviews ASA. In the meantime, decide that every day YOU are going to be positive and encouraging, even if you're the only one. (Maybe others will start to follow suit!) You don't say what field, you're in, but I think you'll find that if you stay in a business or related field long enough, you encounter the same people over and over. Today you have a co-worker. In 5 years she's the CEO of another company. Your colleagues at your old firm may think the boss was a jerk &amp; silently be supporting your walking out as an appropriate response to bad behavior! Who knows? My point is, go to work every day, work hard, and be positive and pleasant. Then you'll get a reputation in your field as a hard worker with a great attitude, and that, my friend, is the gold standard in the working world.


----------



## southerngal (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *LindsayBluth* I just started a new job 10 weeks ago...While I do like my boss I do not really like the job or the company (it seems to have a very negative atmosphere which is the opposite of what I was looking for).

The bad thing is I left my last job on pretty bad terms. i was not fired...but I walked out after my boss humiliated me in front of everyone. I am afraid I can not get a good reference from them and will have to stay at the new job even thought it is making me miserable. Any advice is appreciated!

As a long-term manager and also someone that is not completely thrilled with my career choice, I will advise you to stay as long as you can simply to prevent appearing to "transient" on your resume. Try to focus on things about the job that DO interest you. If you are close to your immediate manager, perhaps you can confide in her that you would like more responsibility or more interesting tasks. Ultimately, if it is just a terrible work environment you will have to leave for your mental health but if it is just a matter of "stretching" or working on new projects, speak to your manager. Most "bosses" are open to suggestion and appreciate creativity and input.


----------



## Shera (Feb 16, 2006)

Here is another thing to keep in mind. The job climate today is way different than it was 20 years ago. Iâ€™m in the IT industry and have stayed at jobs for a long time, for a short time, been laid off, and been fired. I was fired after a month of working at a place that I hated anyway because â€œI didnâ€™t fit the corporate imageâ€. Previous to that I didnâ€™t last a month because they griped about me needing a few hours off for a dr. appointment. So I left on mutual consent with the boss after a month of working there. A month later I found out he had left too because the place became that unbearable. As long as your resume doesnâ€™t reflect that all the jobs you show were 6 months or less youâ€™re ok. I didnâ€™t show the fired jobs on my resume but at an interview I felt really good vibes and told the guy that I unfortunately ran into â€œ2 revolving door jobs in a row along the way, and am now looking for a more permanent stay.â€ He understood that, no problem. Today, having a job is like riding horses, the longer you ride the more likely you will be kicked, bitten, or thrown. Just donâ€™t ever badmouth a previous job. I would say if you like this job then hang around and see if it gets better. If you donâ€™t like it then start looking for another one, your health and well being are a lot more important than a job. In IT most people are out of their current jobs in 2 years otherwise they will never get ahead. You have to do what is good for you, and being a good listener and a good talker will get you through just about anything.


----------

